# Metal building



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone with experience putting up a metal building 40' x 60'. I'm getting the concrete done but am contemplating putting up the building myself with a few friends. I'm told it's like a giant errector set. What's your alls thoughts. Is it a DIY'ers job or one left for the pros?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm 20 years ahead of you, but some points to consider: (1) We don't bounce or grow back together as fast anymore, (2) You will need a tractor/ front end loader to lift heavy/ unwieldy pieces, (3)Tools probably aren't an issue, but battery powered screw gun are a necessity, levels, tape measures, etc with spares among other items, and last but not least (4) Regardless of friendships, you have serious liability issues probably not covered by your homeowner policy that a lawyer can have a field day with. Just food for thought. Have you considered having the shell erected, then you et.al. doing inside work? Been there, done that.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

If you have the equipment and dedication, it a good project. I built one of my 50' x 100' x 14' buildings. It's hard work, but not that hard. You will need several helpers due to the size and weight of some of the pieces. Work safely and you will be ok. Expect more than a few cuts and bruises. If you want to do it and are up for the challange, go for it. I bet YouTube has at least several videos that show how its done that you may want to watch so you know what your getting into.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

As others said, it's very doable.
We did our 40x60 several years ago. Rented a forklift to erect the frame then a scissor-lift to square the structure and tighten all the bolts. Put all the siding on with just ladders. When it came to the roof I relented and hired a contractor to do it. It was around Christmas and he needed work to keep his crew together so gave me a great deal. Best money spent. Those guys were up there and done in a day.
One tip I learned from them is to use a pair of vise grips to hold the siding piece in place while you plumb and screw it on. That would have saved my wife and me considerable time/aggravation when putting on the siding.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, all great suggestions and I appreciate the responses. Wish me luck, gonna give it a whirl. There is a barn raising party at my place over labor day weekend.


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

I helped build several years ago. We prefabbed the trusses weeks before the build. Precut all of the pieces and assembled using plywood at the truss piece intersections. Glued and nailed. On the driveway, we built a form on plywood to lay the precut pieces in. We had access to a fork lift. Almost 40 years ago helped my uncle extend his gable out to build a carport/washroom. Using rope, we got the pre bought trusses up there. Set them upside down on the top plate and pulled them up into place. Good luck.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Get all the equipment, tools, ladders, and help and it should be pretty easy. Make sure your buddies are wearing fall protection...


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Well the frame is built. Nothing left but the angle braces, cable bracing and sheeting. My neighbor really came to the rescue. His sugar cane crew has been rained out this past week-end and he brought them to my place with 2 fork trucks to give them some work. We put it up this weekend. A hugh thanks goes to my neighbor. I owe him big time. I'd still be looking at the bundles if it were not for him. Aside from all the permitting required over here the project has gone well. I underestimated the concrete by $1500.00 mostly steel reinforcement and a extra 8 yds of concrete. All in all going to be a nice shop and place to store and work on my boat.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

The angle braces and cable bracing gave me a lot of exercise.......lol Check plumb, climb ladder, check plumb, tighten bolts, climb down ladder, go to next post, check plumb, climb ladder, check plumb, tighten bolts, repeat for all the posts/braces on one side, check plumb, rats slightly off, repeat above steps. Repeat multiple times on each wall. Check corner-to-corner, rats, repeat some of the previous steps again. 

Glad you got a good start on your building. Getting the frame up is a major piece. Putting on the skin goes much fast if you have a couple helpers. Pictures......


----------

